# TB8 - Tianmei Beverage Group Corporation



## System (11 February 2017)

Tianmei Beverage Group Corporation Limited is an Australian company incorporated in Western Australia on 6 May 2016.  It owns a 100% interest in Tianmei China.

Tianmei is engaged in the distribution and promotion of fast moving consumer goods, such as food, beverages and other grocery items in Guangdong province of China. Tianmei also promotes and distributes its own brand of drinking water products in China. 

It is anticipated that TB8 will list on the ASX during February 2017.

http://www.tianmei.com.au


----------

